# Cycling Escapes



## sam.g (Sep 27, 2005)

Myself and a group of friends are considering booking a fully supported tour with a firm called "Cycling Escapes" located in Yorba Linda, CA. It is a small and relatively new firm which has only been running bike tours for several years. As such I'd like to ask if anyone has had any experience with this firm or could offer a reference on them? 

thanks,

Sam in Cincy


----------

